# LABPE Peptides



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I ordered Ipamorelin & CJC 1295 w/o DAC x 2mg, on Wednesday. I recieved them this morning, & reconned them about an hour ago. The Peptide puck dissolved very quickly, & the solution is crystal clear in both vials.

I'll jab 100mcg of each of them tonight (can't wait!!)  , & post my first impressions, tomorrow.


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

Good Job my friend, keep us updated ;-)


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Had 100mcg of both Peptides about 8pm. Within 15 mins, I got the familiar 'flushing'. It was more widespread, on my upper torso, & it felt pleasant. I also got a very slight 'throb' in my head which lasted 3 mins or so.

The dreams I had were quite pronounced, & I slept well. Woke up at 5.30 am, but this time I 'came to' much more quickly. With the last batch, which were Gen Shi, I was very groggy for about 30 mins. So for me, this is a positive improvement.

I'm dosing 1 x ed, for anti aging.


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

that's positive, i suppose ;-)


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I ordered again from them on Wednesday this week. I recieved my order this morning. This is the speediest service I've ever encountered.


----------



## Leanmassworking (Feb 19, 2012)

Great to hear...I have also got a load of peps from Labpe latly:thumb:...Really 100 % GtG, best ever compared to china peps that I have tried over time..My experian so fare, by rating Labpe with a 5 x in strength vs china pep, very clean and pure products, and the service and communication with them is second to none, and yes shipping is very FAST

The first thing I notice when starting with the first pin 100mcg CJC-1295 and Ghrp-6 was the feeling of a mild flushing feeling in my body, also the pinning is total pain free with no red spot on my skin or else, the 6 is defiantly working, with the feeling of hunger, but for me it isn't any problem&#8230; My Ghrp-2, haven't tried this out yet, will kick in when the 6 is empty (3 days left), last for about 17 days or so, and then back on again with the 6, this shift will hopefully give Me a great results over time w/o stagnation&#8230;Have some Ipam I only use pre bed with CJC&#8230; Damm I will have to use some CJC over time

The peps from the right is china


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The ones on the right are from DRS, aren't they? I found DRS ok, but got a bit of a headache from them. That's a nice load of Peptides you've got there pal!!! I'd like to try Pro-Peptides, & Southern, but they

are so much more expensive. Do you think that it's worth paying so much more? If the health & results you get from buying dearer Peps is noticeable, then I'd prolly use them. Thoughts?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

latblaster said:


> The ones on the right are from DRS, aren't they? I found DRS ok, but got a bit of a headache from them. That's a nice load of Peptides you've got there pal!!! I'd like to try Pro-Peptides, & Southern, but they
> 
> are so much more expensive. Do you think that it's worth paying so much more? If the health & results you get from buying dearer Peps is noticeable, then I'd prolly use them. Thoughts?


Wait until Propeptides have their sale mate and get anything for $10 per vial,stock up!I recently did this and bought ModGRF and GHRP2 to help recover from an injury,I can't comment on the healing properties yet as i'm still in a cast but what I can say is that my quality of sleep has improved dramatically and I generally feel a lot more refreshed throughout the day.


----------



## Leanmassworking (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes it is from DRS, working but no way compered to Labpe peps imo...based on my experience I would not buy expensive Southern or pro peps, because my friend tried them the last 4 months and have now gone over to Labpe, he says there inset any different to compere, much better price in the long run

For how long have you been running Labde peps bro ?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

i ordered some on thursday ad they are in the uk now according to tracking, cant wait to get started.

Was thinking of using suthern after these LABPE ones but if the LABPE ones are good to go when i start monday ill stick with them


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> i ordered some on thursday ad they are in the uk now according to *tracking, cant wait* to get started.
> 
> Was thinking of using suthern after these LABPE ones but if the LABPE ones are good to go when i start monday ill stick with them


Don't if I'm a sad b*s*a*d or keen, but I was tracking the transit of my last lot, about every hour!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Leanmassworking said:


> For how long have you been running Labde peps bro ?


Only about 4 weeks, I think.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Don't if I'm a sad b*s*a*d or keen, but I was tracking the transit of my last lot, about every hour!!


haha yeh i must of tracked it 10 times since yesterday lol, just been compairing the prices with suthern and there is a big difference so if they are as good as expected am sticking with LABPE.

shipping is abit expensive though if your only geting a small order


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

slightly of topic but if im taking the peps can i still continue to take zma or would it not work or possibly be dangerous


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The ZMA is just vitamins, right? In that case, I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

zma is a rip off but yeh it will be fine lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

m575 said:


> zma is a rip off but yeh it will be fine lol


beg to differ on that mate ive had good success with zma for years now, at the right dose it works great


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

whatever floats ya boat i guess


----------

